# I need help please not enough eggs to share



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

I post this message as i need some reassurance. I started my first round of ivf as a egg sharer this month. In all i had 14 follicles. On Monday i was told that only 4 follicles have grown to the size they needed in order for me to egg share. I couldnt believe it. i just cried my eyes out when the nurse told me. She gave me a few options on what i could do next. eventually i decided i would give all my eggs away and have another cycle for myself the next time round

Tomorrow i am going for egg collection an as i am typing i cannot top crying. It is hurting me so much to go through all this to come out with nothing out of the other end the only good thing is that maybe another woman will come out of this having a baby.

The nurse said to me that she thinks that next time i do IVF that i most likely will get more fully grown follicles and come out the othe side with more eggs. She thinks that the reason why i had small follicles is because i was given a low does of menpure?

Is what the nurse saying true? Was she just saying this to make me feel better? Or am i getting my hopes up for nothing. I really need some answers as i feel so lost and sad. Im just deadly worried that i will go all through this again and come out with 4 follicles or less next time.

Is what happen to me a normal occurance or is this rare.

I will be grateful for any of your response postive or negative as i just want to know where i stand

thanks

sam


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh hun what you are doing is fantastic    with your first tx its hit and miss with the drugs im afraid hun. I was on a high dose the first time but only came out with 12 eggs but loads of little follies which caused mild OHSS so the second time they lowered it and i came out with 15 eggs ( 8 for my recip 7 for me ) Its such a hard decision to make hun   Its very likely that next time you will get alot more eggs because they will adjust your meds.
Your clinic were just trying to do there best for you hun by not letting you get too many eggs but it seems they were a little couscous 
Good luck for tomorrow hunni      

Luv sally x x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I can't offer any advise I'm afraid as I have not been in your situation but just wanted to say how kind and lovely you are to give your 4 eggs away     take care hun and fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Evening Sam  
    I am sorry that your 1st tx is not going to plan & you have had to make a tuff decision, But the decision you have made is an amazing one & you should be very proud of yourself.. It takes a lot to donate eggs and you must remember that if you receiptant gets pg you will of helped her get the most amazing gift you could of given anyone.

As Sally says your 1st tx is always hit and miss i was only on 150iu which was dropped down to 75iu and still that was too much for me i had over 40 follies and got 25 eggs and got mild OHSS and never got to transfer infact 4 months later i'm still struggling to get to FET! I do wonder if my receiptant got her BFP a few months back & I really hope she did.. Mine time will come, As will yours. 

Keep positive You will get there.

Nicole.xxx


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

Thank you guys for replying, it is really really appreciated. I just got back from egg collection and unfortunately i only had one egg which i had to keep as it was waaaaaaay to low to give away.

I just have a feeling that it will not work for me as from my understanding that everyone has two embryo transfer minium and i will only will be having one plus i do not know the quality of the egg yet whether it is good or rubbish

im just so depresed about the whole situation. I know there are people worse of them me out there but i just do not know how i can take. 

Has anyone hear of lots of people getting pregnant with one embryo without blastocyst?

Thanks In Advance


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

It only takes 1 hun    I have heard of lots getting pregnant with just 1 embie plus alot opt for the SET now too             Let us know how you get on sweetheart   

Luv sally x x


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

HAD MY ONE LITTLE EMBRYO PUT BACK INSIDE OF ME ON SATURDAY. THEY SAID THAT IT IS A GRADE 5 AND ON THE LISTER HOSPITAL TERMS THAT IS VERY VERY GOOD SO FINGERS CROSS I GET A BFP   BUT THIS 2WW IS KILLING ME AND IT HAS ONLY BEEN 4 DAYS SINCE EC


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Sam..

  Wow! Fanstastic news about your embie... What a fighter!! Well done.. Lots of people go on to have BFP with 1 embie & on their first try Hayley (Just a girl) Who you will find on the Egg Share bumps thread had 1 embie put back and is now PG   

I also remember watching a episode of Test Tube babies and a lady only had 1 embie to fertilise and it did and she had a bouncing baby boy.

Stay positive! It's great news about your grade.. Hope you get that BFP hun. I am yet to experience the 2ww as of yet but i can only imagine what it will be like.. Hopefully i will be on my 2ww Next week sometime.

Nicole.xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

oooooooooooooooooow just seen this post.hows your 2ww goinghope youre not going too mad


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh My Gosh!!! Im am pulling my hair out im going crazy   lol. Im soooooooooo dying to do a pregnancy test. I have 8 days to go. I do not know how im going to cope lol. Its feels like im a kid again at xmax dying to know what presents i got, i cannot wait lol

Everytime i go to the bathroom i have to admit that i do get scared though just in case my af starts.

I am trying my best to be postive and think pregnant but then on the other hand i get scared to just in case i get disappointed. Im sooooooo CONFUSED and HAPPY at the same time lol. Sounds weird, I know.

Does anyone think if i did a pregnancy test tomorrow that it is way to early or has a pregnancy test been done at this stage gone on to get a BFP


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your replies so far. You guys have kept me positive


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi sam,
    I think kelly did a test a good few days early and got a BFP & i know Lou did one early and it was negative but when on to be positive. The only plus about doing one earl and it comes up negative would mean that the HCG shot you had to release your eggs has left your system so you would know any positive after this would be a true positive. if you were to get a positive now it could still be the HCG still in your system.. So unless you've seen it come and go i guess you don't really know what is 'true' untill test day.

Not long to go though hun.x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I tested early but didnt belive it until my OTD and i must admit it sent me   Coz i tested everyday  

How are you feeling today?     Only 7 days to go hun your halfway there


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

Im soooooo bad   . I tested early yesterday (7 days early) and it was a BFN. I just couldnt help myself i was going crazy not knowing 

I want to talk    to my partner about it but he would be very disappointed that i tested early and also without him  

He kept saying to me a few times today i have a funny feeling you have tested. I feel kinda bad especially that its my birthday today and he has been sooooooo LOVELY

Thank god I have you guys to talk to as NO ONE else knows i have done a treatment of IVF aprt from my cousin and she is on holiday.

Aint told anyone else as i didnt think i could handle the pressure of everyone knowing especially if i kept getting BFN so i will tell them all when i evetually get preggers


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

You naughty lady   Keep away from pee sticks and enjoy being PUPO It could quite easily be a false reading as its too early    Now you dont have long left so behave


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

hi sam,

ITs been said a lot, it does only take one egg, and   for it to be for you hun . I tested early and got a negative which turned into a positive, so you can never really be sure, I was also pg with twins.

so keep holding on to the thought.. 

I was with lister too as an egg sharer and they are cautious with your first tx, hope that this is the one   

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Sam

I agree completely with Mitch ( Hi Mitch   )

I got a BFP before from one embryo.

Don't give up hope - you tested way too early   naughty  

Good luck

Nic x


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

Your right u guys. Nooooooo more testing for me but it  is soooooooo tempting. Seriously it was like the pregnancy test were calling my name lol. I have put the last test in my car so i wont be tempted. Only 4 days to go. I really do hope i get a bfp with this one embryo.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Your doing well sam. Keep it going.x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

How are you today? Not long hun


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

good luck


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

hi sam

hope, you are doing fine.  

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Not long now Sam

Hope that test is still in your car  

  

Nic x


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

Im sooooooooooooo weak. I caved in. I know i   . Im gave myself a slap already for being naught lol.I do not know what is wrong with me. Is it only me that is like this or is any one doing the same thing as me lol.

Anyway i did a test yesterday and i saw a faint BFP. I was sooooooooo shocked, i couldnt BEEEEELIEVE it. I kept looking at the stick over and over again. After the shock i put it to the back of my mind as i was scared to get excited in case it was wrong.

Then today i did another TWO tests (crazy, i know  ) and again i got another two FAINT BFP

Im still convinced af will come now as last night and today i have had bad pains and these are the pains i get just before my af come. The only way i can describe the pain is like my ovaries are bursting 

Is anyone else testing soon?

Sam x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Sam,
Sorry to come to your thread so late but just wanted to wish you lots of luck for testing   , lots of women get AF pains through early pregnancy so try not to worry, I think your faint positive line sounds positive.  
Nicole mentioned to you earlier that I had one embryo transfered and I got a BFP so there is hope, lots of clinics will only transfer 1 embryo when your under 35 as they feel you have a good enough chance with one! 
Good Luck hunny x x x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Sam... OH MY GOD!!!     

  I would say it's a genuine positive as you have already had your negative so you know it's not the hcg.
    that line gets darker & darker over the next couple of days.. I'm sure you will be peeing on the sticks daily from now  
Big hugs, Nicole.x


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi all. Long time. Just to update you all. Unfortunately i had a chemical pregnancy. i  would of come onto F.F earlier but i was just felt so numb and could not talk or think about it as i was sooooooo devastated. The test sticks were still faint so i went to lister to get a hcg test and my level was 12 on day 15 on day 20 it had gone down to 7. Im not sure i will be able to egg share is the impression i got from one of the nurses as i did not produce enough eggs but on the othe hand i was told by another nurse that she thinks that i will be able to share and thinks that it is just matter of giving me more drugs, who knows i will just wait and see as i have to go back in Jan 2009

Anyway i just would like to say thanks guys for all your support


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Awww hun im so sorry     Please try an see the positive as you did get pregnant but it just wasnt yout time. Next time hun more drugs more eggs. I hope you can ES again hunni


----------

